# Frankenstein arrested at concert



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That's our Frankenstein!

http://news.cincinnati.com/article/...8290013/Police-A-bad-night-for-Toby-Keith-fan


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

It's guys like this that give the Monster a bad name.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

The REAL Frankie would have had MUCH more class than this.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Peter Cushing's doctor perhaps lol


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

thats a naughty boy right there


----------

